# HP Photosmart C5180 - Print black only when other colors empty.



## tuluks (Sep 26, 2008)

How can i print using only the black cartridge even though other colors are empty. My printer, hp photosmart c5180, wont print anything even though one color cartridge is empty. 
I would like to only keep buying black cartridges.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Deb Kachel (Oct 14, 2008)

I have the same problem with my HP Photosmart C6150 All-in-One. Hope we can find an answer! I replaced my cyan cartridge with a new one and it keeps saying it's empty and won't print anything now! Deb


----------



## ISZ (Oct 14, 2008)

You certainly will ruin your printhead eventually if you keep empties installed. I'm surprised that you can print at all. Most printers won't print at all once a cartridge is empty.
If you must, buy cheap compatibles and use them. then set your printer default to Greyscale only.


----------



## tuluks (Sep 26, 2008)

↑ no worries, i just bought refillable ink kit for $60... equivalent to $2 a cartridge. buying original cartridges from the store everytime is for suckers.

thanks for the replies but it would have been good to know how to print black only with an empty color cartridge.


----------

